# Molly



## Sharr76 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi, this is Molly my soon to be new baby! well will be on the 10th August 08.

How cute is she


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awww she's so cute.. what breed is she?


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Ahhh she's fab  what breed? very pretty face


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww shes lovley, looks like a spanial is she ?? *


----------



## Sharr76 (Jul 28, 2008)

Sorry, should have mentioned that, yes she is a cocker spaniel.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww shes very pretty


----------



## Keelamol (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a cocker spaniel called Molly (an orange roan) - she is very naughty, but I love her anyway - hope your molly doesn't eat cheques and plane tickets.


----------



## gunnersamericanbulldogs (Feb 11, 2008)

She is cute best of luck with her,


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

I have to say I really like Molly, she is absolutely beautiful. A cute face with lovely wavy shiny black fur, gorgeous! Have fun!!


----------



## warmglo (Feb 25, 2008)

Aaaah - so sweet! Bet you can't wait...


----------

